

How to get your startup covered by TNW and VentureBeat - liamgooding
http://blog.trak.io/this-is-how-we-got-coverage-from-the-next-web-venture-beat/

======
liamgooding
Updated the post to include input from Mike Butcher after he checked out the
first draft. He offered his advice on what to do if you want to get covered by
TechCrunch's writers

